# I love my Razr



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

But damn I was just browsing that damn Nexus thread for ROMs and themes and wow there is a lot going on. I am very jealous, but I wouldn't trade for a Samsung. I am not bashing the Nexus, nor am I creating a topic to bash or compare. I am honestly just venting my envy. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

You have till January 15 th to return your phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

We need Motorola to unlock it, given how many jump ship to the Galaxy Nexus it may provoke Verizon to let the lock down policy to take a hike.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

BinaryW01f said:


> We need Motorola to unlock it, given how many jump ship to the Galaxy Nexus it may provoke Verizon to let the lock down policy to take a hike.


This right here. Its tempting to get a nexus though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Like I said I'm keeping mine. Just a civil conversational topic.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

it is a bit depressing that it seems the motorola love has stopped with the DX, it's a tad ironic that it's still getting more development attention than the Razr is right now :/


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

GCE1701D said:


> it is a bit depressing that it seems the motorola love has stopped with the DX, it's a tad ironic that it's still getting more development attention than the Razr is right now :/


Which will hopefully change now that we have fastboot files. What we need is for Motorola to unlock this phone now!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

someone'll reverse engineer the europe unlock if they don't, it's the same hardware pretty much aside from radio, initially it was supposed to be unlockable, but then verizon said nope, so the ability exists in both versions, logic would dictate that what works for one, should be similar to, or work for the other


----------



## SF Bolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Just exchanged my GNEX today to the RAZR....my honest opinion is both have their pros and cons....

GNEX:
PROS:
Great Display
ICS
No Bloat
Great Dev Support
Removable Battery

CONS:
Terrible Signal Strength
Buggy
Battery (my opinion)
Accessories

RAZR:
PROS:
SIGNAL STRENGTH
HARDWARE
CAMERA
OS STABILITY
APP INTEGRATIONS
BATTERY LIFE FOR ME
ACCESSORIES

CONS:
Bloatware (fixed with root)
No Removable Battery
Gingerbread
Updates through VZW
Maybe Battery for Some

Again only had the phone about 12 hrs.....both phones are great...i just prefer the better reception and stronger signal....

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

SF Bolt said:


> Just exchanged my GNEX today to the RAZR....my honest opinion is both have their pros and cons....
> 
> GNEX:
> PROS:
> ...


Agreed. If the razr wasnt so sexy and didnt have such awesome antennas I would probally jump ship my self... but I cant. Verizon even offered me a differebt phone and I told them to send me another razr.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the RAZR also, come from the Bionic really glad i made the switch, but I need to feed my addiction !!! I'm a Crackflasher, havnt touched recovery in two weeks, SAD!!!


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Agreed. If the razr wasnt so sexy and didnt have such awesome antennas I would probally jump ship my self... but I cant. Verizon even offered me a differebt phone and I told them to send me another razr.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'm coming from an X and the difference in reception is unbelieve, my X would struggle to get 2 bars in my house and the razr get full no problem.


----------



## jnus11 (Aug 11, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> But damn I was just browsing that damn Nexus thread for ROMs and themes and wow there is a lot going on. I am very jealous, but I wouldn't trade for a Samsung. I am not bashing the Nexus, nor am I creating a topic to bash or compare. I am honestly just venting my envy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I loved my Razr as well, but I just could not wait it out... Had to go and exchange for the GNex. I have to agree that each phone has it's pros and cons with the above post, but if you're like me and want an open device, I think GNex is just the way to go now. Razr has the best build and reception, but I know you guys are checking the forums everyday (maybe multi times) just to see if there is a ROM or Kernel or something... and BAM NOTHING!

I think a lot of the non-development on the Razr is due to all of the developers hopping onto the GNex. I think it's just bad timing.


----------



## nestacomm (Jan 6, 2012)

Trooper said:


> Which will hopefully change now that we have fastboot files. What we need is for Motorola to unlock this phone now!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


You will have to forgive my noobness, but what is locked down on the phone? I saw the pros/cons post and he had rooted. Is there just no way to install new ROMs or what?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

nestacomm said:


> You will have to forgive my noobness, but what is locked down on the phone? I saw the pros/cons post and he had rooted. Is there just no way to install new ROMs or what? Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Because the bootloader is locked, we can't overclock and flash different kernels. They've been working on ways around everything (bootstrap and safestrap for example) but the biggest hold up on locked devices like the charge, bionic, and razr is figuring out how to get a working kernel for these ICS builds on these LTE devices. The bionic is closest but only through different toggles can it achieve 3G connectivity (no 4g). Or that's how I understand...if I'm wrong please chime in


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I'm coming from htc phones and I also have a gs2 on sprint and man o man does this Razr rock as far as build quality and radio. But when it comes to hackery and flashing I think we might be stuck with a lame duck. And who do we have to blame for this? Say it with me "Motorola" and there backward tushy policies regarding locking devices down. I'm sorry but lets be honest hardware wise the Razr is a superior phone to the Galaxy Nexus. But we have absolutely no activity in dev section of any forum. Xda nothing, Rootz nothing, AC nothing, etc etc...As much as I love this thing I might have to trade it and a moto lapdock for a GNex. I have to feed my addiction for flashing. I know its a shame right.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess I'm one of the rare cases that gets good connection. I'm 3 to 4 bars all the time. In San Diego. As long as you love your phone that's all that matters. They all have there pros and cons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

I love how people jump from bionic..to gnex to rzr and back.. and theyre all 80% alike internally. Obviously minus storage radio and screens. Nuttin like spending 600 for same hardware.. i wish we could take the rzrs thinness. N webtop...gnex's ics openness , rezounds screen and camera and bionics removable batt and storage and amazing direct light screen viewing ...and ofcourse motos build quality and radios and the texas instruments 0map chipset and put em all into one phone...wishful thinking......geeks and their toys.. we all have an addiction.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

eXorcist said:


> I love how people jump from bionic..to gnex to rzr and back.. and theyre all 80% alike internally. Obviously minus storage radio and screens. Nuttin like spending 600 for same hardware.. i wish we could take the rzrs thinness. N webtop...gnex's ics openness , rezounds screen and camera and bionics removable batt and storage and amazing direct light screen viewing ...and ofcourse motos build quality and radios and the texas instruments 0map chipset and put em all into one phone...wishful thinking......geeks and their toys.. we all have an addiction.


Wouldn't that be cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

